# Production Tailstock Turret



## Old Iron (May 19, 2012)

I used the poll and I'm positing, Looks a interesting build and I'll be following along.

Paul


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 19, 2012)

How much you paying for votes?:biggrin:  I voted hell yeah:thumbzup:

I love all the builds either if I'm interested or not in the product, there's always something to learn that applies to something I want to do.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 20, 2012)

I can't see the need for myself right now, but it sure makes sense for a project like your engine. It will be good to watch it unfold.


----------



## McRuff (May 20, 2012)

Would love to see this build. I have been wanting to build one of these for several years. I actually contacted him about up scaling the small one about 2 years ago and he replied he was working on a larger version that would fit the South Bend 9" lathe and it would be out soon. Havn't got the time this summer for this project but it is at the top of this winters project list. 
I voted yes only because there wasn't a hell ya category!!:biggrin:


----------



## pdentrem (May 20, 2012)

I would like to see the build. One of the guys at work, used a turret lathe for a few years, he raves about the speed in using the turret.


----------



## 8ntsane (May 21, 2012)

Ok, You have a project for a tool I dont have, and concidered. Id have to scale it up to fit my big Sidney, and sounds like a item I could use. Id like to see the build for sure.


----------



## 12bolts (May 21, 2012)

Bill,
I also have voted yes to see the build.
I am worried, (and maybe this is what is putting some others off voting), just what is it we have to *lik* to see?:thinking:
Will it taste yuk?:bitingnails:

Cheers Phil:lmao:


----------



## 12bolts (May 22, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> You have a good eye Phil.



I just wish they would'nt point in different directions:biggrin:

Cheers Phil


----------



## JoeSixPack74 (Feb 7, 2013)

Did this ever get built?  Am designing one for my Jet BD920 based off an article in Popular Science June 1924.  Need to make a bunch of -AN fittings for my jeep and want to do from stainless steel.


----------



## Bill C. (Mar 20, 2013)

pdentrem said:


> I would like to see the build. One of the guys at work, used a turret lathe for a few years, he raves about the speed in using the turret.



I forgot there were two turret lathes in that shop.  One about 6" and about 12".


----------



## JoeSixPack74 (Mar 21, 2013)

Well I went ahead and bought the plans for the 9x20 lathe.  It is on the list of things to do now.


----------

